# got 3 reds the other night



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i ended up breaking 2 hooks for some reason but manage to land 3 in one night my personal best.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Congrats ! Also, great pictures!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice and great catch.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice reds.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice catch!


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

ah the sweet science


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

impressive. where are you catching them, under lights?


----------

